# TPF Upgrade this Wednesday!!!



## ffarl (Sep 8, 2014)

Hey Gang!
    Your friendly administrator here to let you know that this Wednesday (Sept 10), we'll be turning your world completely upside-down and upgrading the site to fresh software.  Most of you should have absolutely no trouble, as it really isn't functionally too different than the current site.  It will have a little fresher look, and some things that make posting images, quoting your fellow members and keeping up to date a little easier.  

    You may notice some downtime or limited functionality in the morning on Wednesday, but that part will be fairly quick and easy.  It will take most of the day however, to bring all of the images over, so be patient on the gallery.  

    We'll start a thread for posting any glitches you find along the say, and the full admin staff will be on hand for the hours and days following the upgrade to get anything fixed that might go wonky.  Please try to keep such posts contained in this ONE thread, as it's imperative that we're able to keep a concise train of thought for workflow reasons.  

    This is going to be fun y'all!  Get ready!

     Your Friend,
   Aaron


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 8, 2014)

Woohoo!!! This is like waiting all year for your favorite show to release a new season!!

I hope the characters remain, and everything just "works".


----------



## pthrift (Sep 8, 2014)

Just please tell me tapatalk compatibility isn't leaving....


----------



## Braineack (Sep 8, 2014)

Flickr2.

I see my paypal UI updated today; completely awful and useless "upgrade"


----------



## tirediron (Sep 8, 2014)

"TPF Upgrade"... Huh, I opened this thread assuming I had been fired.  Oh well... can't win 'em all.


----------



## Majeed Badizadegan (Sep 8, 2014)

Right on the heels of the iPhone 6 announcement. A good week in technology, eh?


----------



## mishele (Sep 8, 2014)

Woohoo! <braces self> hehe


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2014)

Ohhh is this to the same software that TFF is running on (everyone seems to be jumping to it it seems). If so mods get ready - banning is now even easier for spambots!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 8, 2014)

Yep, the very same OR, but a different skin of course.   It's great software, Tapatalk friendly, should be a smooth upgrade.  Braineack, I don't know what you said exactly there.  Something something, Bahumbug.


----------



## Braineack (Sep 8, 2014)

i said something.


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2014)

So, we're all gonna' be getting HBO *and* Cinemax then, right? Woo-hooo!!!!


----------



## SnappingShark (Sep 8, 2014)

hang on - what's the catch? Is this free for the first 2 days and then $125 a month after that?


----------



## Derrel (Sep 8, 2014)

BrightByNature said:


> hang on - what's the catch? Is this free for the first 2 days and then $125 a month after that?



No, they will not adopt the Adobe Photoshop software licensing model!!!


----------



## ffarl (Sep 8, 2014)

It actually comes with a new program where previously banned users can buy their way back in.  Starts at $100 for the first time.


----------



## Overread (Sep 8, 2014)

Derrel said:


> BrightByNature said:
> 
> 
> > hang on - what's the catch? Is this free for the first 2 days and then $125 a month after that?
> ...



Quick change it over change it over! They are onto us!


(I'm assuming mods get free access cause mod powers)


----------



## mmaria (Sep 9, 2014)

I wont like the change and the change wont like me!


----------



## mishele (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## runnah (Sep 9, 2014)




----------



## ffarl (Sep 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> I wont like the change and the change wont like me!



  Mmaria, you will do as you're told!


----------



## mmaria (Sep 9, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Mmaria, you will do as you're told!


No... it's the other way around... I get to tell who will do what and when! 
... mishele already knows that


----------



## ffarl (Sep 9, 2014)

Yes Mistress...


----------



## mmaria (Sep 9, 2014)

ffarl said:


> Yes Mistress...


 good boy... 

I might give you a reward if you continue to behave nicely


----------



## mishele (Sep 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> No... it's the other way around... I get to tell who will do what and when!
> ... mishele already knows that



I learned the hard way.


----------



## mmaria (Sep 9, 2014)

mishele said:


> I learned the hard way.


Isn't that the best way?


----------



## mishele (Sep 9, 2014)

mmaria said:


> Isn't that the best way?



Yes, Mistress.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 9, 2014)

you will all be assimilated
or forced into TPF slavery


----------



## ffarl (Sep 10, 2014)

...and we're back!  Remember, post any technical issues you see here:  Official upgrade issue thread! | Photography Forum


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

So what do you guys think so far?


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

wicked said:


> So what do you guys think so far?


I think your shirt and tatts are awesome.


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

mishele said:


> I think your shirt and tatts are awesome.



Aww, thanks hun! One of my fav shirts. Pokemon meets Star Wars!


----------



## mishele (Sep 10, 2014)

wicked said:


> Aww, thanks hun! One of my fav shirts. Pokemon meets Star Wars!


You had me at Star Wars.


----------



## 480sparky (Sep 10, 2014)

Can't seem to quote a post.

Can't close subforum sections I never visit.

Can't reverse post display order, so if there's 2 or more pages, I must go to the first page, then choose the last page, THEN scroll down until I get to the posts I haven't read.


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 10, 2014)

wicked said:


> So what do you guys think so far?


It's good that it's working again

TPF withdrawn needs heavy medication


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Can't seem to quote a post.
> 
> Can't close subforum sections I never visit.
> 
> Can't reverse post display order, so if there's 2 or more pages, I must go to the first page, then choose the last page, THEN scroll down until I get to the posts I haven't read.



Hi 480sparky, to quote a post, just click on +Quote button then click Reply button. To multi quote, you'll click on the +Quote button of each post you want to quote then hit reply.

Closing subforums you don't visit isn't supported yet.. but we are looking into it.

As far as getting to the last post of a thread, simply click on the time underneath the last posters name in the Last message column:








Hope this helps,
Mike


----------



## wicked (Sep 10, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> It's good that it's working again
> 
> TPF withdrawn needs heavy medication


----------



## jaomul (Sep 10, 2014)

Bottom of each post has loads of icons. It's like the Photoshop toolbar. Bit of learning me thinks


----------



## Roba (Sep 11, 2014)

Love the look of the new site!
But then I am a forward thinking hip young middle aged guy!!


----------



## astroNikon (Sep 11, 2014)

Is a "conversation" a Private Message ??


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

astroNikon said:


> Is a "conversation" a Private Message ??


YES!!!!!
It's soooo much nicer! Almost like real time chat.


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

mishele said:


> YES!!!!!
> It's soooo much nicer! Almost like real time chat.



It shows # of participants, does that mean it can be a group conversation?


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

ronlane said:


> It shows # of participants, does that mean it can be a group conversation?


YES!!!
You can now have TPF orgies! ENJOY!!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

mishele said:


> YES!!!
> You can now have TPF orgies! ENJOY!!


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

I believe the next upgrade will have group webcam!


----------



## PixelRabbit (Sep 11, 2014)

Holy bunny raisins!  Away for a day, come back and it's all changed, my bunny brain can't wrap around it **twitch**


----------



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

PixelRabbit said:


> Holy bunny raisins!  Away for a day, come back and it's all changed, my bunny brain can't wrap around it **twitch**


Not only yours. Call me what you want, but for me simplicity is the key and THIS is an overload. On smaller area. Can't find myself here. And what happened to all our smilies, only 12 ? I have more states of emotions than that. Ha ha. Exactly, what we did gain ?


----------



## Overread (Sep 11, 2014)

If the smilies get bad we can pester the admin for the fantasy smilies (we can have dragons then ). 


Also just an idea for the admin - any way we can get trophies to be awarded but not appear as "alerts". It's confusing to read the alerts tab if one is reviewing new replies to threads and half of what you get is a massive stock of trophies.


----------



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

Will trophies be exchange for some extra privileges ?


----------



## Overread (Sep 11, 2014)

If you get 5billion we'll post you a personal congratulations card from the mod team  

Otherwise they are totally for fun and nothing more.


----------



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

At least *that*

should be add to the avatar ?!


----------



## ronlane (Sep 11, 2014)

timor said:


> Not only yours. Call me what you want, but for me simplicity is the key and THIS is an overload. On smaller area. Can't find myself here. And what happened to all our smilies, only 12 ? I have more states of emotions than that. Ha ha. Exactly, what we did gain ?



They have been added back. There are WAY more now.


----------



## timor (Sep 11, 2014)

OK, Thanks.


----------



## SCraig (Sep 11, 2014)

wicked said:


> So what do you guys think so far?


I think that TPF used to be like a pair of comfortable house jeans.  A bit worn but comfortable and familiar.  I knew where everything was in my pockets.  Now it's like I came home and someone had thrown them away and replaced them with new jeans.  Shiny and new yet stiff and cold and uncomfortable.  Not only do I not know what's in my pockets I don't even know where the pockets are.  I might get used to them but I'm not sure it's even worth the effort.  I'm about ready to throw them in the trash and go find some new jeans that I find comfortable again.


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

Yumpin' Yimminie!! Give it a chance, folks. Many, MANY forums are making the switch to this brand of forum software, and most all that I belong to had the same outcry of "foul!" for a week or two. The technical side is that it's better coded, better security and easier to deploy. The fun side is many more features and "stuff" for members. I don't like change either, but my gramps always said that there is nothing constant but change! Okay, flamesuit on.


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

Also............... a tip for everyone....................... learn to slow down a bit and let your pointer "hover" over stuff. Like your name at the very top of pages, usernames, text, titles, etc. Lots of good stuff might be displayed!


----------



## mishele (Sep 11, 2014)

snerd said:


> Also............... a tip for everyone....................... learn to slow down a bit and let your pointer "hover" over stuff. Like your name at the very top of pages, usernames, text, titles, etc. Lots of good stuff might be displayed!


Ok, Dad! Hehe


----------



## snerd (Sep 11, 2014)

mishele said:


> Ok, Dad! Hehe


Hovering your pointer can be a lot of fun!! And don't call me dad!!!


----------



## Josh66 (Sep 12, 2014)

Well, it's definitely different, lol!

It will take some getting used to, but there are already a few new features I really like.

I sort of miss the User CP - if you could open both the "Watched Forums" and "Watched Threads" on a single page, I think that would be pretty much the same thing.


----------



## dustyvicki (Sep 17, 2014)

Sounds good to me. I'm just learning how to work things in here sometimes I feel like a total retard but I'll get the hang of it just like I do all the other sites I join LOL. Thanks for letting me in here . I love taking pictures unfortunately the only thing I have to use for taking them is an android phone until I get the money to get some new equipment LOL. Don't laugh too hard Folks.

Sent from my SPH-L710 using Tapatalk


----------

